# icone video



## kadet55 (25 Novembre 2009)

salut 
apres recherche je ne trouve pas comment changer l'apparence de mes icones de film .elle sont toutes a la premiere image du film et je voudrais mettre en icone un passage en particulier pour mieu les differencier .
je sais qu'il est possible de le faire mais je n'arrive pas retrouver l'info 
merci


----------



## daffyb (25 Novembre 2009)

Tu peux personnaliser l'icône en copiant collant une image représentative de la video
Tu ouvres ta video dans QuickTime Pro 7, tu places ton point de lecture à l'endroit souhaité, et tu fais copier tu sur ton icône dans lire les informations, tu fait coller


----------



## kadet55 (25 Novembre 2009)

merci beaucoup ,je vais essayer ca tout de suite .


----------



## Fìx (26 Novembre 2009)

Sinon tu peux mettre l'affiche du film à la place....


----------

